# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  ψυχίατροι και κοινωνική φοβία

## maria b

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Έχω απευθυνθεί στην παρέα αυτού του φόρουμ ξανά πριν από τρια χρόνια περίπου, καθώς αντιμετώπιζα θέμα κοινωνικής φοβίας. Τότε ήμουν 24 χρονών (σήμερα 27) και δυσκολευόμουν πολύ στις κοινωνικές συναναστροφές, σε σημείο να βρίσκομαι σε μια παρέα και μη μπορώ να συμμετέχω καθόλου, κάθομαι αμίλητη στη γωνία μου και παρακολουθώ τους άλλους να διασκεδάζουν. Τότε λοιπον απευθύνθηκα σε μια ψυχολόγο και κάναμε συνεδρίες για 1,5 χρόνο περίπου. Μπορώ να πω πως δε με βοήθησε καθόλου. Ποτέ δε μου είπε τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω, δεν παρατήρησα καμία διαφορά και τελικά σταμάτησα να πηγαίνω. Ίσως δεν ήταν η κατάλληλη ειδικός, ίσως εγώ δεν ήμουν έτοιμη να το αντιμετωπίσω... τι να πω;
Σήμερα το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει και να με δυσκολεύει σε κάθε τομέα της ζωής μου, ίσως όχι τόσο έντονα, αλλά υπάρχει. Τώρα πια σκέφτομαι να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιον ψυχίατρο, μήπως με βοηθήσει πιο αποτελεσματικά με φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Μάλλον είμαι λίγο φυγόπονη, αλλά θέλω πια να αντιμετωπιστεί άμεσα.
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω λοιπόν αν υπάρχει κάποιος με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με μένα που βοηθήθηκε με τη χρήση φαρμάκων. Επίσης μήπως γνωρίζετε κάποιο ψυχίατρο να μου συστήσετε στην Αθήνα;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## CHILD

είμαι σίγουρη ότι η φαρμακευτική αγωγή δεν θα βοηθήσει, άσχετα αν ο ψυχίατρος στην προτείνει γιατί έτσι έχουν μάθει να δουλεύουν και βγάζουν και λεφτά από φαρμακευτικές. πρόσφατα απευθύνθηκα σε ψυχίατρο του εοπυ για κουβέντα και μόνο και με το καλησπέρα μου είπε να μου γράψει φάρμακα. αν ο ψυχίατρος είναι καλός ψυχοθεραπευτής θα λειτουργήσει σαν ένα καλό ψυχολόγο. γενικά εγώ τους εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο από τους ψυχολόγους γιατί έχουν τελειώσει και ιατρική και είναι περισσότερο επιστήμονες. δεν ξέρω πως οριζεις την κοινωνική φοβία, κι εγώ πχ κολλάω με τους πολλούς ανθρώπους, ίσως γιατί πια δεν έχω μεγάλη παρέα και όταν βρεθώ με πολλους θέλω να την κάνω. αλλά το παλεύω όπως μπορώ. νομίζω ότι η η φοβία αυτή έχει να κάνει με άλλα πράγματα, όπως χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, από "τραύματα" με τους λάθος φίλους, απόρριψη κτλ

----------


## CHILD

πάντως οι συμβεβλημένοι ψυχίατροι του εοπυ δέχονται μέχρι και 2 δωρεάν επισκέψεις και μπορούν να σου δώσουν λύσεις για δωρεάν δομές πχ αιγινήτειο. απο εκεί και πέρα είναι στη βούλησή του να σε δέχεται κάποιες φορές δωρεάν.

----------


## maria b

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου child! Το έχω ακούσει ότι οι ψυχίατροι δε διστάζουν καθόλου να δώσουν φάρμακα, ακόμα και για το παραμικρό. Εγώ όμως δοκίμασα και τη λύση του ψυχολόγου, αλλά δε με βοήθησε. Κάθε βδομάδα που ήταν να πάω για συνεδρία με έπιανε ένα τρομερό άγχος πριν μπω στο γραφείο της και μετά δεν παρατηρούσα καμία αλλαγή. Δηλαδή δε θεραπεύεται με τίποτα αυτό το πράγμα;;
Εσύ δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένη από τον ψυχίατρο που επισκέπτηκες, αν κατάλαβα καλα;

----------


## CHILD

κοίτα εγώ δεν έχω πάρει την απόφαση να κάνω κάτι συστηματικό για οικονομικούς λόγους. το δικό μου θέμα πηγάζει από αλλού, ξέρω πια την αιτία του και δεν έχει να κάνει με κοινωνική φοβία. εξάλλου πώς να τη διαπιστώσω όταν οι παρέες μου είναι ελάχιστες; το βίωνα στη δουλειά, αλλά είχε να κάνει με απόρριψη που ένιωθα. η δουλειά με τον ψυχολόγο ξέρω ότι θέλει πολυ υπομονή και αν το άγχος δεν σου είχε φύγει μετά από τόσο καιρό, μάλλον φταίει ότι δεν σου ταίριαζε ο συγκεκριμένος ειδικός. η αλλαγή φυσικά δεν θα έρθει από τον ψυχολόγο ή όποιο ειδικό αυτό καθεαυτό, τί να το κάνεις αν πας, περνάς καλά μαζί του-της, τα λέτε και μετά κάθεσαι σπίτι σου, χωρίς να έχεις κύκλο. και τα φάρμακα τί περιμένεις να κάνουν αν δεν έχεις πχ κατάθλιψη ή αγχώδη διαταραχή, τα φάρμακα λειτουργούν με ένα μηχανιστικό τρόπο, ανεβάζουν κάποιους ουσίες στον εγκέφαλο και αυτά κι αν θέλουν χρόνο και υπομονή για να βρεις το κατάλληλο, άσε που στην αρχή θα σε κλείνουν σπίτι γιατί θα νιώθειες κάπως.

----------


## Tomhet

Φυσικα η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου και δεν θα σου πω η προτεινω το τι να κανεις και τι να μην κανεις....
Αλλα ο τροπος με τον οποιο περιεγραψες την λυση του ψυχιατρου με την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη με κανει να θελω να σου πω το εξης....
Τα ψυχοφαρμακα δεν ειναι οοως το ντεπον που το παιρνεις και σου περναει ο πονοκεφαλος. Ειναι πολυ πιο σοβαρη η επιδραση τους στον οργανισμο σου σαν συνολο και καλα θα κανεις να το σκεφτεις πολυ καλα.
Και φυσικα δεν ειναι οτι θα πας στον γιατρο θα του πεις τι προβλημα εχεις και θα σου δωσει το 'χαπακι κοινωνικοποιησης' και θα τελειωσει το θεμα σου εκει.

Κατι περα απο αυτο.... οταν εισαι σε μια παρεα, πιανεις τον εαυτο σου να μην θελει να πει τιποτα? η να σκεφτεται να πει πραγματα αλλα να μην το κανεις γιατι φοβασαι/ντρεπεσαι για την αντιδραση των αλλων? οταν εισαι με 1 ατομο πως εισαι? συμβαινει το ιδιο?

----------


## CHILD

αν είσαι Αθήνα με ενδιαφέρει να μου πεις για τον ψυχολόγο σου, πχ τί κατεύθυνσης είναι, πόσο χρεωνε τη συνεδρία κτλ. από την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι ένα πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να είναι πρόβλημα όταν δυσκολεύει τη ζωή σου. αν εσένα σου αρέσει να έχεις 2 φίλους και να μη βγαίνεις συχνά με μεγάλες παρέες ποιό το θέμα;

----------


## maria b

> Φυσικα η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου και δεν θα σου πω η προτεινω το τι να κανεις και τι να μην κανεις....
> Αλλα ο τροπος με τον οποιο περιεγραψες την λυση του ψυχιατρου με την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη με κανει να θελω να σου πω το εξης....
> Τα ψυχοφαρμακα δεν ειναι οοως το ντεπον που το παιρνεις και σου περναει ο πονοκεφαλος. Ειναι πολυ πιο σοβαρη η επιδραση τους στον οργανισμο σου σαν συνολο και καλα θα κανεις να το σκεφτεις πολυ καλα.
> Και φυσικα δεν ειναι οτι θα πας στον γιατρο θα του πεις τι προβλημα εχεις και θα σου δωσει το 'χαπακι κοινωνικοποιησης' και θα τελειωσει το θεμα σου εκει.
> 
> Κατι περα απο αυτο.... οταν εισαι σε μια παρεα, πιανεις τον εαυτο σου να μην θελει να πει τιποτα? η να σκεφτεται να πει πραγματα αλλα να μην το κανεις γιατι φοβασαι/ντρεπεσαι για την αντιδραση των αλλων? οταν εισαι με 1 ατομο πως εισαι? συμβαινει το ιδιο?


Έχεις δίκιο σε όσα λες... σκέφτομαι τα φάρμακα του ψυχιάτρου σαν τα μαγικά χαπάκια που θα μου δώσουν τη λύση. Ταλαιπωρήθηκα πολύ όμως με την ψυχανάλυση χωρίς αποτέλεσμα και σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως δεν είμαι τόσο δυνατός και αποφασιστικός χαρακτήρας, ώστε να τα καταφέρω χωρίς τη "χημεια" που επιδρα στον εγκέφαλο. Και αν δεν είναι αυτή η λύση, ποια είναι;
Όταν είμαι με πολλά άτομα σκέφτομαι να πω πράγματα, αλλά κάτι με μπλοκάρει... ντρέπομαι ίσως. Όταν είμαι με ένα άτομο, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Κάποιες τέτοιες ερωτήσεις μου έθετε και η ψυχολόγος και από ότι κατάλαβα το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει όταν πρέπει να μιλήσω και να τραβήξω την προσοχή πάνω μου, ενώ όταν είμαι με ένα άτομο μόνο, η προσοχή του είναι μόνιμα σε εμένα και η δική μου προσοχή σε εκείνον, οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις όμως δεν οδήγησαν ποτέ σε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> απευθύνθηκα σε μια ψυχολόγο και κάναμε συνεδρίες για 1,5 χρόνο περίπου. Μπορώ να πω πως δε με βοήθησε καθόλου.


 


> ειδικός,


 μου ειχε τυχει κ εμενα να μηλισω με μια εθελοντρια ψυχολογο κ καθε φορα που τη ρωταγα κατι δε μου ελεγε λεξη πολοι πιστευουν οτι οταν καπιος ειναι ειδικος αυτο σημαινει οτι εχει ολες τις λυσεις στο τσεπακι του για καθε προβλημα αν κ μπορει να εχει ολες τις λυσεις στο τσεπακι του αν δε κανει τη κινηση να τις βγαλει κ να τις απλωσει στο τραπεζι τοτε τι κανουμε  :Confused: ??

----------


## maria b

> αν είσαι Αθήνα με ενδιαφέρει να μου πεις για τον ψυχολόγο σου, πχ τί κατεύθυνσης είναι, πόσο χρεωνε τη συνεδρία κτλ. από την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι ένα πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να είναι πρόβλημα όταν δυσκολεύει τη ζωή σου. αν εσένα σου αρέσει να έχεις 2 φίλους και να μη βγαίνεις συχνά με μεγάλες παρέες ποιό το θέμα;


Εγώ απευθύνθηκα σε μια ψυχολόγο τυχαία, χωρίς να μου την έχει συστήσει κάποιος, που έχει γραφείο κοντά στο σπίτι μου. Δενν ξέρω τι κατεύθυνση είχε, δε μου είπε ποτέ. Οι συνεδρίες γίνονταν κάθε βδομάδα, ίδια ώρα και μέρα (έτσι έπρεπε μου είχε πει) και χρέωνε 50 ευρώ τα 45 λεπτά. Το κόστος ήταν αρκετά υψηλό, χωρίς να βλέπω αποτέλεσμα και γι'αυτό σταμάτησα τελικά. Με προβλημάτισε ότι 1.5 χρόνο δεν μου είπε ποτέ ποιο θεωρεί ότι είναι το προβλημά μου, ούτε τι μπορώ να κάνω για αυτό. Ήθελε απλά να μιλάω εγώ και χωρίς συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις. Ίσως βέβαια αυτό να έπρεπε να κάνει... δεν ξέρω, σε μένα πάντως δε λειτούργησε.
Το πρόβλημα αυτό με δυσκολεύει πολύ και στη δουλειά, γιατί δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω με κανένα άτομο και οι γνωριμίες είναι πολύ σημαντικές και για συναισθηματικούς αλλά και για επαγγελματικούς λόγους. Επίσης έχω πρόβλημα και στη σχέση που έχω με κάποιον τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια. Παραπονιέται συνεχώς ότι δεν επικοινωνώ με τους φίλους του και ότι φαίνομαι αντικοινωνική και σνομπ σε αυτούς και δε μπορεί να καταλάβει το λόγο. Δεν μου το θέτει βέβαια με άσχημο τρόπο, αλλά μου γρατζουνάει την πληγή που έχω τόσα χρόνια. Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις για μένα αυτό είναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ο καθε ψυχολογος κανει οτι πιστευει οτι ειναι καλυτερο.

----------


## Diana1982

> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου child! Το έχω ακούσει ότι οι ψυχίατροι δε διστάζουν καθόλου να δώσουν φάρμακα, ακόμα και για το παραμικρό. Εγώ όμως δοκίμασα και τη λύση του ψυχολόγου, αλλά δε με βοήθησε. Κάθε βδομάδα που ήταν να πάω για συνεδρία με έπιανε ένα τρομερό άγχος πριν μπω στο γραφείο της και μετά δεν παρατηρούσα καμία αλλαγή. Δηλαδή δε θεραπεύεται με τίποτα αυτό το πράγμα;;
> Εσύ δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένη από τον ψυχίατρο που επισκέπτηκες, αν κατάλαβα καλα;


Δε το πιστεύω,τα ίδια συμπτωματα είχα και εγώ.!

----------


## scna

> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω λοιπόν αν υπάρχει κάποιος με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με μένα που βοηθήθηκε με τη χρήση φαρμάκων.


Μαρία, και εγώ ζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα, αλλά όπως είπαν και οι υπόλοιποι, τα φάρμακα πιθανότατα δεν είναι η λύση. Το πρόβλημα, πιστεύω, είναι το άγχος που λογικά σου προκαλείται και εσένα όταν τραβάς την προσοχή του κόσμου όπως είπες. Να κάτι που μου συνέβη πριν αρκετό καιρό:
Είχα πάει μια σχολική εκπαιδευτική εκδρομή στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο με περίπου άλλα 30 άτομα. Εκεί υπήρχαν παιδιά από σχεδόν όλη την Ευρώπη και είχαμε κάνει κάποιες θεματικές ομάδες για να συζητήσουμε για διάφορα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει η Ε.Ε. Έτσι χωρίστηκαν αυτές οι ομάδες και μέσα σε αυτές έπρεπε να βγουν πρόεδροι. Εγώ λοιπόν θεώρησα συνετό να δοκιμάσω μπας και βγω. Όμως αυτοί που θα ψήφιζαν μου ήταν σαφώς άγνωστοι μιας και ήταν από άλλες χώρες. Γι' αυτό έπρεπε ο κάθε υποψήφιος να παρουσιάσει τον εαυτό του και με λίγα λόγια να εξηγήσει γιατί είναι ικανός για πρόεδρος. Αφού μίλησαν κάποιοι ήρθε και η σειρά μου και (σαν ξερόλας) θεώρησα πως δε χρειαζόταν να σκεφτώ νωρίτερα τι έπρεπε να πω και όταν άρχισα να μιλάω συνειδητοποίησα ότι ούτε εγώ δε θα με ψήφιζα... 
Αργότερα συνειδητοποίησα ότι η αυτοπεποίθηση που είχα για τον εαυτό μου πηγάζει από τη μη-σκέψη. Έτσι, τώρα, με περισσότερη ηττοπάθεια προχωρώ και προσπαθώ να αλλάξω, νομίζω.
Το ίδιο πρόβλημα πάντως το αντιμετωπίζω και μέσα σε παρέες, μεγάλες και μικρές, αλλά όχι πάντα. Έχω βρεθεί με άτομα που ταιριάζαμε πολύ και ενώ μόλις τα είχα γνωρίσει, τους μιλούσα με μεγαλύτερη οικειότητα απότι με "γνωστούς" που τους ξέρω χρόνια!!!
Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ πως ίσως δε φταις εσύ, αλλά το γεγονός ότι τα άτομα που συναναστρέφεσαι δεν ταιριάζουν; 
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα, έστω και λίγο

----------


## kerasi

Oταν ξαναμπείς να σου δώσω μια αλλη οπτική για το ζήτημα που θέτεις και να το συζητήσουμε. Παρατράβηξε πάντως με τον ψυχολόγο και χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## maria b

> Oταν ξαναμπείς να σου δώσω μια αλλη οπτική για το ζήτημα που θέτεις και να το συζητήσουμε. Παρατράβηξε πάντως με τον ψυχολόγο και χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προθυμία σου να με βοηθήσεις! Όποτε μπορείς θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ να ακούσω τη γνώμη σου για το πρόβλημά μου, ειδικά αν πρόκειται για μια άλλη οπτική, όπως λες.

----------


## maria b

> Μαρία, και εγώ ζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα, αλλά όπως είπαν και οι υπόλοιποι, τα φάρμακα πιθανότατα δεν είναι η λύση. Το πρόβλημα, πιστεύω, είναι το άγχος που λογικά σου προκαλείται και εσένα όταν τραβάς την προσοχή του κόσμου όπως είπες. Να κάτι που μου συνέβη πριν αρκετό καιρό:
> Είχα πάει μια σχολική εκπαιδευτική εκδρομή στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο με περίπου άλλα 30 άτομα. Εκεί υπήρχαν παιδιά από σχεδόν όλη την Ευρώπη και είχαμε κάνει κάποιες θεματικές ομάδες για να συζητήσουμε για διάφορα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει η Ε.Ε. Έτσι χωρίστηκαν αυτές οι ομάδες και μέσα σε αυτές έπρεπε να βγουν πρόεδροι. Εγώ λοιπόν θεώρησα συνετό να δοκιμάσω μπας και βγω. Όμως αυτοί που θα ψήφιζαν μου ήταν σαφώς άγνωστοι μιας και ήταν από άλλες χώρες. Γι' αυτό έπρεπε ο κάθε υποψήφιος να παρουσιάσει τον εαυτό του και με λίγα λόγια να εξηγήσει γιατί είναι ικανός για πρόεδρος. Αφού μίλησαν κάποιοι ήρθε και η σειρά μου και (σαν ξερόλας) θεώρησα πως δε χρειαζόταν να σκεφτώ νωρίτερα τι έπρεπε να πω και όταν άρχισα να μιλάω συνειδητοποίησα ότι ούτε εγώ δε θα με ψήφιζα... 
> Αργότερα συνειδητοποίησα ότι η αυτοπεποίθηση που είχα για τον εαυτό μου πηγάζει από τη μη-σκέψη. Έτσι, τώρα, με περισσότερη ηττοπάθεια προχωρώ και προσπαθώ να αλλάξω, νομίζω.
> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα πάντως το αντιμετωπίζω και μέσα σε παρέες, μεγάλες και μικρές, αλλά όχι πάντα. Έχω βρεθεί με άτομα που ταιριάζαμε πολύ και ενώ μόλις τα είχα γνωρίσει, τους μιλούσα με μεγαλύτερη οικειότητα απότι με "γνωστούς" που τους ξέρω χρόνια!!!
> Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ πως ίσως δε φταις εσύ, αλλά το γεγονός ότι τα άτομα που συναναστρέφεσαι δεν ταιριάζουν; 
> Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα, έστω και λίγο


Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να χαρώ τελικά, που δεν είμαι η μόνη που δε μπορεί να χαρεί τη συναναστροφή με άλλους ανθρώπους ή να στενοχωρηθώ που και άλλοι άνθρωποι βασανίζονται από το ίδιο πρόβλημα! 
Στη δική μου περίπτωση σίγουρα φταίω εγώ και όχι οι άλλοι, γιατί το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται με οποιοδήποτε άνθρωπο γνωρίζω και παραμένει για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα... δε μπορεί να φταίνε όλοι οι άλλοι!
Θέλεις να μου πεις πως το αντιμετωπίζεις εσύ; Έχεις μιλήσει με ειδικό; Έχεις δει βελτίωση με κάποιο τρόπο;

----------


## kerasi

Μαρία μετα το λύκειο με τι ασχολήθηκες?

----------


## maria b

> Μαρία μετα το λύκειο με τι ασχολήθηκες?


σπούδασα και αμέσως μετά δουλειά.

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα αγαπητο μελος,ειμαι 27 ετων κ αντιμετωπιζω ομοιο προβλημα με το δικο σου κιολας,προβλημα μου ειναι οτι ενω μπορω να ειμαι μαζι με το αγορι μου κ με λιγα οικεια προσωπα δεν μπορω να ειμαι σε μια ομαδα ανθρωπων παραδειγμα σχολικη ταξη αγνωστων η εστω που να γνωριζω λιγο ενω δεν εχουμε οικειοτητα κ να νιωθω καλα,Μου ειναι αδυνατον να συμμετεχω να πω την γνωμη μου σε τετοια ομαδα μεσα,Πολλα χρονια εψαξα βασανισα τον μυαλο μου κ τωρα κατεληξα παροτι δεν εχω επισημη διαγνωση εστω προστοπαρων στο οτι ειναι πιθανοτητα να ανηκω στο φασμα του αυτισμου συνδρομο ασπεργκερ,Μελετησα κ εχω πολλα απο τα συμπτωματα που ειναι κοινωνιοφοβια αδεξιοτητα δεν μπορω να μαθω να κανω μια περιπλοκη κινηση οπως να δενω φιογκο δεν μπορω να κανω μια δουλεια κ με τα 2 χερια ευκολα παραδειγμα πληκτρολογω με το ενα χερι στο κομπιουτερ επαναλαμβανω τις ιδιες φρασεις διαρκως μονοτονα φοβια για τις σκαλες αφηρημαδα κ λιγα ενδιαφεροντα,Πιθανον να σε ενδιαφερει να το κοιταξεις κ για σενα εαν ειναι αυτο

----------


## stefamw

Καλησπερα maria b, και εγω με κοινωνικη φοβια ειμαι 22 ετων. Και εγω πιστευω πως ενας ψυχολογος δεν μπορει να σου λυσει το προβλημα. Οπως και εσυ, ολες οι κοινωνικες συναναστροφες με αγχωνουν, μπορει μεν να μην εκδηλωνω οπτικα συμπτωματα και ενας πολυ δυσκολα ενδεχομενως να καταλαβει οτι πασχω απ αυτο, αλλα ξερω τι γινεται μεσα μου και μου στερει μια ποιοτικη ανθρωπινη επαφη. Καποιες φορες μπορει να καταληξει και σε κριση πανικου, μπορει π.χ να ειμαι στη σχολη μου, να με σηκωσει ενας καθηγητης στον πινακα να γραψω σημειωσεις, να με πιασει κριση πανικου και να δυσκολευτω να μιλησω με τον οποιοδηποτε μετα. Τωρα τελευταια παρατηρησα οτι μπορει και να κοκκινισω καμια φορα και για αγορι ειναι αρκετα ντροπιαστικο.
Η καλυτερη θεραπεια μπορω να πω πως ειναι η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. Δεν πιανουν ολες παντα, αλλα τα κοινα αντικαταθλιπτικα SSRI ή ακομα καλυτερα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα κατηγοριας ΜΑΟΙ, μπορουν να βοηθησουν αρκετα. Βεβαια, ο γιατρος θα κρινει ποιο ειναι το καταλληλοτερο για σενα. Εγω σκεφτομαι για φαρμακευτικη αγωγη, αλλα αυτο που με σταματαει ειναι οτι πρακτικα περναω πολυ χρονο μονος και δεν εχω να παω πουθενα, οποτε ποιος ο λογος ...

----------


## sandy25

καλησπερα 
μυσπ με τρομαξες μοναχα αυτο μου ελειπε τωρα ενα συνρομο αυτισμου με συμπτωματα κοινωνικης φοβοιας .
εψαξα λιγακι για αυτο που λες αλλα θελω αν σε ρωτησω αυτο το εχεις απο την παιδικη ηλικια?
δωσε μου λιγακι τα φωτα σου ,αν μπορεις μωρε ...
υποφερω απο την κοινωνικη φοβια απο το 2000 ,σχεδον 13 χρονια , και οσο περναει ο καιρος το παιρνω ποια αποφαση οτι δεν γινεται κατι για να το αντιμετωπισω .
επσικσεφτηκα ψυχολογο για 3 χρονια και δεν εγινε τιποτα .
τωρα εδω και 5 χρονια παω ψυχιατρο ,ειμαι σε αγωγη αλλα τα συμπτωματα επιμενουν ....
ειμαι απελπισμενη ....οποιος βρει μια λυση η εχει μια καλη ιδεα ευπροσδεκτη ....

----------


## maria b

Καλησπέρα Σάντυ! Ελπίζω να μη γίνομαι αδιάκριτη, αλλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα για την αγωγή που αναφέρεις με τον ψυχίατρο. Ακολουθείς φαρμακευτική αγωγή 5 χρόνια και δεν έχεις δει διαφορά; Ο γιατρός σου θεωρεί οτι η κοινωνική φοβία θεραπεύεται; Τι συμπτώματα είναι αυτά που επιμένουν; Μπορείς να βρεθείς σε μια παρέα με πολλά άτομα και να είσαι ομιλητική και κοινωνική;
Συγγνώμη που ρωτάω τόσα, αλλά θέλω και εγώ άμεσα να επισκεπτώ κάποιο ψυχίατρο, μήπως και με βοηθήσει. Εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα δεν το αντιμετωπίζω 13 χρόνια, αλλά από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου, οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις έχω απελπιστεί!

----------


## maria b

> Καλησπερα maria b, και εγω με κοινωνικη φοβια ειμαι 22 ετων. Και εγω πιστευω πως ενας ψυχολογος δεν μπορει να σου λυσει το προβλημα. Οπως και εσυ, ολες οι κοινωνικες συναναστροφες με αγχωνουν, μπορει μεν να μην εκδηλωνω οπτικα συμπτωματα και ενας πολυ δυσκολα ενδεχομενως να καταλαβει οτι πασχω απ αυτο, αλλα ξερω τι γινεται μεσα μου και μου στερει μια ποιοτικη ανθρωπινη επαφη. Καποιες φορες μπορει να καταληξει και σε κριση πανικου, μπορει π.χ να ειμαι στη σχολη μου, να με σηκωσει ενας καθηγητης στον πινακα να γραψω σημειωσεις, να με πιασει κριση πανικου και να δυσκολευτω να μιλησω με τον οποιοδηποτε μετα. Τωρα τελευταια παρατηρησα οτι μπορει και να κοκκινισω καμια φορα και για αγορι ειναι αρκετα ντροπιαστικο.
> Η καλυτερη θεραπεια μπορω να πω πως ειναι η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. Δεν πιανουν ολες παντα, αλλα τα κοινα αντικαταθλιπτικα SSRI ή ακομα καλυτερα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα κατηγοριας ΜΑΟΙ, μπορουν να βοηθησουν αρκετα. Βεβαια, ο γιατρος θα κρινει ποιο ειναι το καταλληλοτερο για σενα. Εγω σκεφτομαι για φαρμακευτικη αγωγη, αλλα αυτο που με σταματαει ειναι οτι πρακτικα περναω πολυ χρονο μονος και δεν εχω να παω πουθενα, οποτε ποιος ο λογος ...


Stefamw, είσαι ο μόνος νομίζω που υποστηρίζει ότι μόνο η φαρμακευτική αγωγή μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Νομίζω και εγώ ότι θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, γιατί δοκίμασα την επιλογή του ψυχολόγου και το μετάνιωσα. Έχω διαβάσει εδώ πολλά για παρενέργειες των φαρμάκων, αλλά αν είναι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα την κοινωνικής φοβίας, δε νομίζω ότι κανένα θα τον ενδιέφεραν οι παρενέργειες.
Πάντως ξανασκέψου το και εσύ, μπορεί αυτή η λύση να σε κάνει να πάρεις τα πάνω σου και να μην περνάς τόσο χρόνο μόνος!

----------


## stefamw

Απο ξενα forum κοινωνικης φοβιας κατεληξα σε αυτο το συμπερασμα. Ειναι μια παθηση η οποια χρηζει φαρμακευτικης αγωγης. Βεβαια, οπως ειπες και συ οι παρενεργειες ειναι αρκετες, και εμφανιζονται κατευθειαν με την εναρξη της θεραπειας. Τα SSRI εχουν πιο γρηγορη δραση με τις λιγοτερες ανεπιθυμητες ενεργειες, ενω τα ΜΑΟΙ ακομα καλυτερη αλλα μπορει να χρειαστουν εως και 2 μηνες για να δεις αποτελεσματα ενω ειναι και πιο επικινδυνα. (Λογω αλληλεπιδρασης με τροφες που περιεχουν τυροσινη).

Ακομα και αν δεν σκοπευεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα, αν καταφερεις και νιωσεις ηρεμη με τα φαρμακα σε καταστασεις που σου προκαλουν αγχος, πιστευει οτι και μετα το περας τη φαρμακευτικης αγωγης θα αισθανεσαι πιο ανετα, σκεπτομενη το ποσο χαλαρη ησουν και ποσο καλα μπορουσες να αποδωσεις. Αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη μου αποψη, πως πιστευω δηλαδη οτι μπορει να ειναι, γιατι δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει ποτε ωστε να πω πως ειναι οταν τα παιρνεις και πως εισαι μετα. 

Ο ψυχολογος εχει ως σκοπο να σε φερει αντιμετωπο με το προβλημα ωστε να το ξεπερασεις. Σε ψυχολογο δεν πηγα, αλλα ετυχε να διαβασω project μπροστα σε γεματη αιθουσα στη σχολη μου, ετυχε να γραψω σε πινακα, ετυχε στο ξενοδοχειο που δουλευω να μιλησω μπροστα σε 60 τουριστες (δουλευοντας ως ρεσεψιονιστ, δουλεια απαγορευτικη για καποιον με κφ), εχει τυχει σε εκπαιδευτικη επισκεψη να "κολλησω" κατα καποιο τροπο διπλα απο τον υπευθυνο που μιλαει του εκαστοτε ιδρυματος και να με βλεπει ολη η σχολη. Ποτε δεν ειδα καμια βελτιωση μετα απ'ολα αυτα. Μονο χειροτερα.
Εχω παθολογικα συμπτωματα οπως ταχυπαλμια, τρεμουλο στα χερια, αγχος που καμια φορα με κανει να φοβαμαι να κοιταξω δεξια και αριστερα, μπορει να αρχισουν τρομερα σαρδαμ αναλογα με το ποσο αγχωμενος ειμαι και το πιο κλασσικο να αρχισω να πεταω βλακειες οταν υπαρχουν αυτα τα μεγαλα και αβολα κενα ησυχιας που παρεμβαλονται αναμεσα στις συζητησεις, πιστευοντας πως δεν γινομαι αρεστος εαν δεν μιλησω. Ολα αυτα δε νομιζω πως θεραπευονται απλα με μερικες επισκεψεις στους ψυχολογους.

----------


## maria b

> Απο ξενα forum κοινωνικης φοβιας κατεληξα σε αυτο το συμπερασμα. Ειναι μια παθηση η οποια χρηζει φαρμακευτικης αγωγης. Βεβαια, οπως ειπες και συ οι παρενεργειες ειναι αρκετες, και εμφανιζονται κατευθειαν με την εναρξη της θεραπειας. Τα SSRI εχουν πιο γρηγορη δραση με τις λιγοτερες ανεπιθυμητες ενεργειες, ενω τα ΜΑΟΙ ακομα καλυτερη αλλα μπορει να χρειαστουν εως και 2 μηνες για να δεις αποτελεσματα ενω ειναι και πιο επικινδυνα. (Λογω αλληλεπιδρασης με τροφες που περιεχουν τυροσινη).
> 
> Ακομα και αν δεν σκοπευεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα, αν καταφερεις και νιωσεις ηρεμη με τα φαρμακα σε καταστασεις που σου προκαλουν αγχος, πιστευει οτι και μετα το περας τη φαρμακευτικης αγωγης θα αισθανεσαι πιο ανετα, σκεπτομενη το ποσο χαλαρη ησουν και ποσο καλα μπορουσες να αποδωσεις. Αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη μου αποψη, πως πιστευω δηλαδη οτι μπορει να ειναι, γιατι δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει ποτε ωστε να πω πως ειναι οταν τα παιρνεις και πως εισαι μετα. 
> 
> Ο ψυχολογος εχει ως σκοπο να σε φερει αντιμετωπο με το προβλημα ωστε να το ξεπερασεις. Σε ψυχολογο δεν πηγα, αλλα ετυχε να διαβασω project μπροστα σε γεματη αιθουσα στη σχολη μου, ετυχε να γραψω σε πινακα, ετυχε στο ξενοδοχειο που δουλευω να μιλησω μπροστα σε 60 τουριστες (δουλευοντας ως ρεσεψιονιστ, δουλεια απαγορευτικη για καποιον με κφ), εχει τυχει σε εκπαιδευτικη επισκεψη να "κολλησω" κατα καποιο τροπο διπλα απο τον υπευθυνο που μιλαει του εκαστοτε ιδρυματος και να με βλεπει ολη η σχολη. Ποτε δεν ειδα καμια βελτιωση μετα απ'ολα αυτα. Μονο χειροτερα.
> Εχω παθολογικα συμπτωματα οπως ταχυπαλμια, τρεμουλο στα χερια, αγχος που καμια φορα με κανει να φοβαμαι να κοιταξω δεξια και αριστερα, μπορει να αρχισουν τρομερα σαρδαμ αναλογα με το ποσο αγχωμενος ειμαι και το πιο κλασσικο να αρχισω να πεταω βλακειες οταν υπαρχουν αυτα τα μεγαλα και αβολα κενα ησυχιας που παρεμβαλονται αναμεσα στις συζητησεις, πιστευοντας πως δεν γινομαι αρεστος εαν δεν μιλησω. Ολα αυτα δε νομιζω πως θεραπευονται απλα με μερικες επισκεψεις στους ψυχολογους.


Πολύ ενημερωμένο σε βρίσκω... δεν είχα σκεφτεί ότι υπάρχουν και ξένα φόρουμ κοινωνικής φοβίας!! Εμένα η ψυχολόγος που πήγαινα δεν μου έλεγε ποτέ να εκτίθομαι σε καταστάσεις που με δυσκολεύουν. Ίσα - ίσα όταν της έλεγα ότι πήγα κάπου με κόσμο που δεν αισθανόμουν άνετα, μου έλεγε "και τι άλλο κάνατε πέρα από ασκήσεις θάρρους;" Επίσης εμένα δε με αγχώνει να μιλάω μπροστά σε κοινό, στη σχολή είχε τύχει πολλές φορές να κάνω παρουσιάσεις, ομιλίες σε σεμινάρια και δεν είχα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα. Επίσης επειδή είμαι καθηγήτρια μιλάω καθημερινά μπροστά σε κοινό, αλλά επειδή αισθάνομαι ότι είμαι σε κάποιο ρόλο, δεν μου προκαλεί άγχος. Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα σε πιο προσωπικές επικοινωνίες π.χ. να βγώ για καφέ με μια φίλη μου και μερικούς γνωστούς της που δεν γνωρίζω καλά. Τότε δε βγάζω άχνα, μαζεύομαι και κοιτάω τους άλλους. Δε ξέρω τι μορφή κοινωνικής φοβίας είναι αυτό, αλλά σίγουρα είναι πρόβλημα!!

----------


## stefamw

Ισως και να εχεις αποφευκτικη διαταραχη εφοσον σε αγχωνουν μονο οι πιο προσωπικες επικοινωνικες. Ειναι πολυ ευκολο να μπερδεψεις κφ με αποφευκτικη, αλλα μπορει καλιστα και να συνυπαρχουν.

----------


## μυσπ

> καλησπερα 
> μυσπ με τρομαξες μοναχα αυτο μου ελειπε τωρα ενα συνρομο αυτισμου με συμπτωματα κοινωνικης φοβοιας .
> εψαξα λιγακι για αυτο που λες αλλα θελω αν σε ρωτησω αυτο το εχεις απο την παιδικη ηλικια?
> δωσε μου λιγακι τα φωτα σου ,αν μπορεις μωρε ...
> υποφερω απο την κοινωνικη φοβια απο το 2000 ,σχεδον 13 χρονια , και οσο περναει ο καιρος το παιρνω ποια αποφαση οτι δεν γινεται κατι για να το αντιμετωπισω .
> επσικσεφτηκα ψυχολογο για 3 χρονια και δεν εγινε τιποτα .
> τωρα εδω και 5 χρονια παω ψυχιατρο ,ειμαι σε αγωγη αλλα τα συμπτωματα επιμενουν ....
> ειμαι απελπισμενη ....οποιος βρει μια λυση η εχει μια καλη ιδεα ευπροσδεκτη ....


 Καλησπερα σου κοπελα μου,πιθανον να πασχω κ εγω απο το συνδρομο ασπεργκερ που για το οποιο εχω μιλησει κ με την ειδικο που πηγαινω κ παροτι δεν μπορει να μου δωσει επισημη διαγνωση,Προκεται για ενα συνδρομο το οποιο εμφανιζεται οταν εισαι 5 εως 8 ετων ενω ο αυτισμος εμφανιζεται στα 2 η 3 χρονια κ ειναι σοβαροτερο απο το ασπεργκερ κ σε καθε περιπτωση δεν θεραπευεται ποτε αλλα μπορεις να κανεις πραγματα να βελτιωσεις την καθημερινοτητα σου,Ενας ανθρωπος ασπεργκερ η μαζι με ελαφρυ αυτισμο μπορει να κανει οικογενεια να εργαστει να κανει φιλιες κ να ζησει φυσιολογικα ομως με καποιες ιδιαιτεροτητες που δεν ειναι απαιραιτητα ορατες στο περιβαλλον σου,Οπωσδηποτε το σοβαροτερο προβλημα ειναι η κοινωνικη αποσυρση που κανει τον ανθρωπο μην νιωθει οπως οι αλλοι κ να μην μπορει να επικοινωνησει οπως οι αλλοι κ να φαινεται πολλες φορες απομακρος κ αναισθητος στο περιβαλλον του,ο ανθρωπος ασπεργκερ εχει μια ιδιαιτερη ευαισθησια στην επαφη με πολυ κοσμο κ δεν μπορει να διαχειριστει ευκολα το στρες που τοτε τον καταβαλλει εντονα,επαναλαμβανει φρασεις διακοπτει τον συνομιλητη του κανει περιεργες κινησεις,εχει ευαισθησια σε ορισμενους ηχους οπως το τηλεφωνο η κ το φως εξαιτιας του οτι ειναι πολυ λαμπερο,δεν μπορει να συντονισει τα χερια του να κανει μια δραστηριοτητα κ χρησιμποποιει το ενα χερι κ δεν ειναι ευκολο ακολουθησει οδηγιες με πολλα βηματα για να φερει εις περας κατι,φοβαται τις σκαλες τις ανηφορες κ τα αποτομα σημεια,ειναι αφοσιωμενος σε ο,τι αγαπαει παρουσιαζοντας λιγα ενδιαφεροντα στην ζωη του

----------


## μυσπ

> Καλησπέρα Σάντυ! Ελπίζω να μη γίνομαι αδιάκριτη, αλλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα για την αγωγή που αναφέρεις με τον ψυχίατρο. Ακολουθείς φαρμακευτική αγωγή 5 χρόνια και δεν έχεις δει διαφορά; Ο γιατρός σου θεωρεί οτι η κοινωνική φοβία θεραπεύεται; Τι συμπτώματα είναι αυτά που επιμένουν; Μπορείς να βρεθείς σε μια παρέα με πολλά άτομα και να είσαι ομιλητική και κοινωνική;
> Συγγνώμη που ρωτάω τόσα, αλλά θέλω και εγώ άμεσα να επισκεπτώ κάποιο ψυχίατρο, μήπως και με βοηθήσει. Εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα δεν το αντιμετωπίζω 13 χρόνια, αλλά από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου, οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις έχω απελπιστεί!


Κοπελα μου κ εγω το αντιμετωπιζω απο οταν θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου κ πιστευω το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι βρισκομαι στο φασμα του αυτισμου,ετσι κ σε ενδιαφερει μελετησε περισσοτερα για αυτο

----------


## maria b

> Ισως και να εχεις αποφευκτικη διαταραχη εφοσον σε αγχωνουν μονο οι πιο προσωπικες επικοινωνικες. Ειναι πολυ ευκολο να μπερδεψεις κφ με αποφευκτικη, αλλα μπορει καλιστα και να συνυπαρχουν.


Τη διαταραχή αυτή την ακούω πρώτη φορά. Ξέρεις αν θεραπεύεται με φαρμακευτική αγωγή; Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες, με βοήθησες πολύ και μου έδωσες έναυσμα να ψάξω και κάτι άλλο!

----------


## maria b

> Κοπελα μου κ εγω το αντιμετωπιζω απο οταν θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου κ πιστευω το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι βρισκομαι στο φασμα του αυτισμου,ετσι κ σε ενδιαφερει μελετησε περισσοτερα για αυτο


Μυσπ, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες, θα το ψάξω αν και δεν παρουσιάζω κανένα άλλο σύμπτωμα από αυτά που λες, παρά μόνο την κοινωνική απομόνωση.Υπάρχει κάποιος ειδικός που μπορεί να διαγνώσει τέτοια σύνδρομα; Φαντάζομαι δεν είναι ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα, αλλά αναπτυξιακό.

----------


## stefamw

Νομιζω οποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη προοριζεται για κφ, ισχυει και για αποφευκτικη διαταραχη. Αμα τρεμεις στην ιδεα να σου ασκησει καποιος την παραμικρη κριτικη ή φοβασαι τρομερα την απορριψη τοτε μπορεις να πεις οτι ενδεχομενως πασχεις απο αυτο.

@Μυσπ και γω νομιζα πως εχω ασπεργκερ, αλλα καποιος μου ειχε πει οτι απο τη στιγμη που σε ενδιαφερει η γνωμη των αλλων τρομερα, δεν πασχεις απ αυτο. Π.χ να βγεις με τα εσωρουχα στο μπαλκονι μιας πολυκατοικιας αδιαφορωντας τελειως αμα σε βλεπουν ή οχι και τι θα σχολιασουν.

----------


## μυσπ

> Μυσπ, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες, θα το ψάξω αν και δεν παρουσιάζω κανένα άλλο σύμπτωμα από αυτά που λες, παρά μόνο την κοινωνική απομόνωση.Υπάρχει κάποιος ειδικός που μπορεί να διαγνώσει τέτοια σύνδρομα; Φαντάζομαι δεν είναι ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα, αλλά αναπτυξιακό.


Καλα λες κοπελα μου απλα λογω της υπαρξης του ασπεργκερ εαν δεν βρεθεις στις καταλληλες συνθηκες η εισαι σε περιβαλλον που δεν σε καταλαβαινουν τοτε μαλλον παρουσιαζεις κ καταθλιψη οπως εχω παρουσιασει πολλες φορες εγω επειδη περασα πολυ δυσκολα στο σχολειο κ στο πανεπιστημιο οντας με τοσο κοσμο μαζι σε ομαδες κ σχολικες αιθουσες,Κοιτα κ εγω το ψαχνω για ειδικο που μπορει να κανει διαγνωση ομως δεν εντοπισα ακομα καποιον,Οπως μου ειπε η ειδικος που πηγαινω η οποια βεβαια ειναι ψυχολογος κ οχι ακριβως ειδικευμενη στον αυτισμο το συνδρομο αυτο δεν ειναι ασθενεια δηλωνει απλα οτι εισαι διαφορετικος απο τον πολυ κοσμο,Επισης ειδα εδωπερα στο ιντερνετ για το συνδρομο την εξης φραση που το περιγραφει 
"asperger doesnot means a disability but a different ability" το ασπεργκερ δεν ειναι ανικανοτητα αλλα μια διαφοτερικη ικανοτητα

----------


## μυσπ

> Νομιζω οποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη προοριζεται για κφ, ισχυει και για αποφευκτικη διαταραχη. Αμα τρεμεις στην ιδεα να σου ασκησει καποιος την παραμικρη κριτικη ή φοβασαι τρομερα την απορριψη τοτε μπορεις να πεις οτι ενδεχομενως πασχεις απο αυτο.
> 
> @Μυσπ και γω νομιζα πως εχω ασπεργκερ, αλλα καποιος μου ειχε πει οτι απο τη στιγμη που σε ενδιαφερει η γνωμη των αλλων τρομερα, δεν πασχεις απ αυτο. Π.χ να βγεις με τα εσωρουχα στο μπαλκονι μιας πολυκατοικιας αδιαφορωντας τελειως αμα σε βλεπουν ή οχι και τι θα σχολιασουν.


Καλησπερα αγαπητο μελος,οντως ειναι κ αυτο που λες ενα συμπτωμα αλλα εγω οταν ειμαι αφηρημενη παραδειγμα δεν ελεγχω τον τονο της φωνης μου κ αδιαφορω για το περιβαλλον μου,μην κρινεις μονο απο ενα συμπτωμα ειναι πολλα,ομως εχεις δικιο σ αυτο που λες επειδη εχω ενα θειο με αυτισμο κ πραγματικα κυκλοφορει με τα εσωρουχα σε εξωτερικο χωρο ορισμενες φορες βραδυ θεωρωντας οτι δεν πειραζει καθολου

----------


## μυσπ

Η αποφευκτικη διαταραχη τι ειναι? πρωτη φορα το ακουω πραγματικα

----------


## CHILD

εγώ αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι κρίνουμε εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια. ούτε οι ορισμοί βοηθούν αν δεν δωθούν επίσημα από ψυχίατρο ή ψυχολόγο. νομίζω ότι η μαρία μπερδεύτηκε υπερβολικά με όλα αυτά. εμένα μου φαίνεται υπερβολική στους χαρακτηρισμούς της και ο ορισμός κοινωνική φοβία είναι μια φυσιολογικότατη αντίδραση δεδομένου και της ηλικίας της. όχι είμαι κατά των φαρμάκων ειδικά για την περιπτωσή της αλλά ένας ειδικός είναι μόνο αυτός που θα κρίνει. καταλαβαίνω κάπως το stefamw περί αυτισμού κτλ. κι εγώ νιώθω "αυτιστική" όχι με την κλασική έννοια του όρου, σε συνδυασμό με μια ελαφριά νοητική στέρηση που δεν ντρέπομαι να το πω. στα 37 μου έχω βιώσει απόρριψη από δουλειές, πρόσφατα ήταν η τελευταία, αν και δεν άντεχα ούτε εγώ, η υπεύθυνη με πρόσβαλε μπροστά σε άλλους για εντελώς προσωπικά μου θέματα. έχω κλειστεί πολύ από φίλους, έχω βιώσει την απόρριψή τους αλλά και οταν είμαι μαζί τους νιώθω πάλι μόνη. δεν με ενδιαφέρουν πια οι διαγνώσεις γιατί έχω σπουδάσει κοινωνική ψυχολογία και μπορώ να πω ότι αυτές καθεαυτές οι διαγνώσεις δεν βοηθούν.

----------


## maria b

Καλημέρα! Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου συστήσει κάποιο ψυχίατρο, για να απευθυνθώ; Αν κάποιος έχει επισκεπτεί κάποιο ψυχίατρο και έμεινε ευχαριστημένος από τη συμπεριφορά του και τη θεραπεία, θα παρακαλούσα να μου στείλει τα στοιχεία του γιατρού. Θα ήταν πολύτιμη για μένα αυτή η πληροφορία, γιατί δε θέλω να πάω σε κάποιον τυχαία. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## sandy25

καλησπερα βρε παιδια ...
αργησα λιγο αλλα δουλειες ..... 
μαρια δ ναι παιρνω χαπια κοντα στα 5 χρονια ,εχω δει καποια διαφορα αλλα μικρη .οι φοβιες μου παραμενουν.η κυριοτερη φοβια μου ειναι να ερθω αντιμετωποι με κοσμο δηλαδη εκθεση σε κοινο .εχω σχεση 15 χρονια .τον αγαπαω αλλα για γαμο με 500 καλεσμενους δεν κανω κουβεντα .τελοςπαντων .
οσο περναν τα χρονια το παιρνω αποφαση οτι το μονο που μπορω να κανω ειναι να ζω καλυτερα την καθημερινοτητα γιατι γι αμεγαλα πραγματα οχι δεν ειμαι .
την τελευται αφορα που πηγα στην ψυχιατρο -ψυχαναλυτρια μου ειπε πρεπει να βρεις τι σου φταιει και δεν μπορεις να προχωρησεις στην ζωη σου .
βρε αν μπορουσα να το βρω μονη μου θα το ειχα βρει .ασε τα εχω παρει ασχημα τωρα τελευταια και με αυτην .
πολλες φορες εχω σκεφτει να ξεκινησω μια νεα ψυχοθεραπεια η μια νεα ψυχιατρο αλλα κουραστηκα ποια ,βαρεθηκα ,μια ζωη σε γιατρους να αναλυω τηνζωη μου κια να περιμενω να βρω τι μου φταιει.
οποιος ξερει καποιον αξιολογο γιατρο στην δυτικη μακεδονια απο προσωπικη εμπειρια θα ειναι πολυτιμη και για εμενα αυτην η πληροφορια ........
τα λεμε........

----------


## sandy25

καλημερα την αλλη εβδομαδα εχω ραντεβου με την ψυχιτρο μου θα την ρωτησω για ολα αυτα που γραφετε εδω .
στεφανω διαβαζω οτι εισαι απο δυτικη μακεδονια δηλαδη γειτονισες βρε παιδι μου .
επισκεφτεσε καποιον ειδικο ?
παντως για εναν πραγμα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι στην περιπτωση μου δεν βοηθησε η ψυχοδυναμικη ψυχοθεραπεια ......

----------


## stefamw

Οχιιιιι Στεφανος ειμαι και απο κεντρικη μακεδονια  :Big Grin: 
Δεν εχω επισκεφθει καποιον ειδικο ακομα.

----------


## sandy25

συγνωμη ρε στεφανε αλλα γραψε λαθος .
αλλα λογω καταθλιψης ξεχναω ευκολα και δεν συγκρατω πολλα πραγματα γιατι μες στο κεφαλι μου γινεται πανικος.

----------


## jimtom

Sandy25 ,,συγνωμη για την ενόχληση,αλλα πασχω απο κοινωνικο αγχος. ετυχε να βρω στο google αυτο το σιτε και να διαβασω ενα ποστ σου πριν περιπου δεκα χρονια. σε αυτο το ποστ ανεφερες οτι ξεκινησες επισκεψεις σε γιατρο και θα ήθελα να σε ρωτησω γιατι μετα απο δεκα χρονια αντιμετωπιζεις ακομα προβληματα. την επομενη βδομαδα θα ξεκινησω και γω επισκεψεις σε ψυχιατρο αλλα βλεποντας τετοιου ιδιου ποστ απογοητευομαι, γιατι βλεπω οτι τελικα κανενας δεν βοηθιεται πραγματικα..

----------


## Constantly curious

Τζιμ, δεν νομιζω να λαβεις απαντηση λογω του οτι νομιζω το μελος δεν μπαινει στο φορουμ.
Μην απογοητευεσαι επειδη η ιστορια του καθενος απο εμας ειναι διαφορετικη καθως και η θεραπεια της επισης.
Καλη αρχη με τον γιατρο, δεν ειναι ευκολο να αντιμετωπισουμε τις δικες μας δυσλειτουργιες οπως δεν ειναι ευκολο μετα απο πολλα συμπτωματα και κουραση να το παλεψουμε δυναμικα.
Καλως ορισες στο φορουμ.

----------


## stefamw

Παρακολουθουμαι απο ψυχιατρο εδω κ κανα χρονο. Συζηταμε αρκετες φορες αλλα βελτιωση δεν εχω δει ποτε μου εδω και χρονια πλεον (ειμαι 24 τωρα).

Τα ηρεμιστικα σε χαμηλες δοσεις ισα ισα που βοηθανε, σε μεγαλες δοσεις νιωθω σαν μεθυσμενος (ζαλη, παραπαταω, αργη ομιλια και σκεψη και εν τελει τρομερη ταση για υπνο)
Το μονο που με βοηθησε δυστυχως τοσα χρονια σε κοινωνικες συναναστροφες ηταν το αλκοολ. Καθε φορα που τυχαινε να παω σε club επινα του θανατα απο το σπιτι. Το πληρωνα με hangover καθε φορα την επομενη μερα ωσπου παρατησα και τα club και περιορισα τις εξοδους γιατι δεν ενιωθα ανετα με αλλος ανθρωπους. Δυσκολευομουν να μιλησω και να παρακολουθησω μια συζητηση, ηθελα να πω πραγματα αλλα οι μυς της ομιλιας να το πω ετσι ηταν πολυ σφιγμενοι και εκανα πολλα σαρδαμ ή δεν ελεγα τιποτα και καθομουν ησυχος.

Πλεον περναω πολυ χρονο στο σπιτι και ασχολουμαι με μοναχικα hobby. Το αγχος να ειμαι με παρεα ή να συναναστρεφομαι με τον οποιοδηποτε απλα δεν αντεχεται πλεον και νιωθω πως χειροτερευω. O ψυχιατρος μου λεει αντιμετωπισε το φοβο σου και βγαινε οσο πιο πολυ μπορεις. Ποτε δεν ειδα καμια βελτιωση με αυτο, μαλλον το αντιθετο.
Παω να πληρωσω στο σουπερμαρκετ και τρεμουν τα χερια μου. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω πια. Πως θα βρω δουλεια ετσι. Με το αγχος κλειδωνουν τα παντα στο σωμα μου. Μυς, δυσκολια στο να μιλησω, κοκκινιζω, τρεμω, κανω σαρδαμ, καποιες φορες δεν καταλαβαινω τι λενε οταν μου μιλανε!

----------


## equinox

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Έχω απευθυνθεί στην παρέα αυτού του φόρουμ ξανά πριν από τρια χρόνια περίπου, καθώς αντιμετώπιζα θέμα κοινωνικής φοβίας. Τότε ήμουν 24 χρονών (σήμερα 27) και δυσκολευόμουν πολύ στις κοινωνικές συναναστροφές, σε σημείο να βρίσκομαι σε μια παρέα και μη μπορώ να συμμετέχω καθόλου, κάθομαι αμίλητη στη γωνία μου και παρακολουθώ τους άλλους να διασκεδάζουν. Τότε λοιπον απευθύνθηκα σε μια ψυχολόγο και κάναμε συνεδρίες για 1,5 χρόνο περίπου. Μπορώ να πω πως δε με βοήθησε καθόλου. Ποτέ δε μου είπε τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω, δεν παρατήρησα καμία διαφορά και τελικά σταμάτησα να πηγαίνω. Ίσως δεν ήταν η κατάλληλη ειδικός, ίσως εγώ δεν ήμουν έτοιμη να το αντιμετωπίσω... τι να πω;
> Σήμερα το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει και να με δυσκολεύει σε κάθε τομέα της ζωής μου, ίσως όχι τόσο έντονα, αλλά υπάρχει. Τώρα πια σκέφτομαι να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιον ψυχίατρο, μήπως με βοηθήσει πιο αποτελεσματικά με φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Μάλλον είμαι λίγο φυγόπονη, αλλά θέλω πια να αντιμετωπιστεί άμεσα.
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω λοιπόν αν υπάρχει κάποιος με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με μένα που βοηθήθηκε με τη χρήση φαρμάκων. Επίσης μήπως γνωρίζετε κάποιο ψυχίατρο να μου συστήσετε στην Αθήνα;
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!


Καλησπέρα, είχα και γω παρόμοιο θέμα..πήρα φάρμακα τελικά και βοήθησαν πολύ. Σε συνδυασμό όμως με ψυχοθεραπεία. Τελικά τι έκανες εσύ πήρες κάτι;...

----------


## andreas86

> Καλησπέρα, είχα και γω παρόμοιο θέμα..πήρα φάρμακα τελικά και βοήθησαν πολύ. Σε συνδυασμό όμως με ψυχοθεραπεία. Τελικά τι έκανες εσύ πήρες κάτι;...


Και εγω εχω κοινωνικη φοβια!

----------

